# Portmaster failure on updating openssl



## mdudley (Aug 15, 2019)

I ran portmaster on openssl, on FreeBSD 10.4-RELEASE-p9

It said that it doesn't know how to make v.  The only "v" I see is the one on the command line for verbose, according to portmaster instructions.
Can anyone tell me what went wrong and how to fix it?


```
# portmaster -dmv openssl

===>>> Currently installed version: openssl-1.0.2o_4,1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/security/openssl

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for security/openssl in background
make: don't know how to make v. Stop

make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openssl
===>>> Gathering dependency list for security/openssl from ports
===>>> Launching child to update perl5-5.28.0.r3 to perl5-5.28.2

===>>> openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 >> perl5-5.28.0.r3 (1/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: perl5-5.28.0.r3
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/perl5.28

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for lang/perl5.28 in background
make: don't know how to make v. Stop

make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.28
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/perl5.28 from ports
===>>> Launching child to update pkg-1.10.5_1 to pkg-1.11.1

===>>> openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 >> perl5-5.28.0.r3 >> pkg-1.10.5_1 (2/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: pkg-1.10.5_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for ports-mgmt/pkg in background
make: don't know how to make v. Stop

make: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
===>>> Gathering dependency list for ports-mgmt/pkg from ports
===>>> No dependencies for ports-mgmt/pkg

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for lang/perl5.28
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for lang/perl5.28

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for security/openssl
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for security/openssl


===>>> openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 >> (2)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Upgrade openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 to openssl-1.0.2s,1
        Upgrade perl5-5.28.0.r3 to perl5-5.28.2
        Upgrade pkg-1.10.5_1 to pkg-1.11.1

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] y


===>>> Starting build for security/openssl <<<===

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for security/openssl from ports
===>>> Launching child to update perl5-5.28.0.r3 to perl5-5.28.2

===>>> openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 >> perl5-5.28.0.r3 (1/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: perl5-5.28.0.r3
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/perl5.28

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/perl5.28 from ports
===>>> Launching child to update pkg-1.10.5_1 to pkg-1.11.1

===>>> openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 >> perl5-5.28.0.r3 >> pkg-1.10.5_1 (2/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: pkg-1.10.5_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for ports-mgmt/pkg from ports
===>>> No dependencies for ports-mgmt/pkg

make: don't know how to make v. Stop

make: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg

===>>> make clean failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for pkg-1.10.5_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for perl5-5.28.0.r3 failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> security/openssl lang/perl5.28 ports-mgmt/pkg

This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 15, 2019)

With the "mv" part of the portmaster args, you're telling portmaster to pass a "v" argument to the make commands that build things.  I don't think that's what you want.


----------



## mdudley (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh,  you are right.  The command line on that web site was so small, the w was indistinguishable from an m.  Thanks. Should have been dwv not dmv.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2019)

mdudley said:


> on FreeBSD 10.4-RELEASE-p9


FreeBSD 10.4 has been End-of-Life since October 2018 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

